# ROTALA MEXICANA 'ARAGUAIA' True of false?



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry for my crappy camera... so can ya help me?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

False, but it's kind of hard to say what it might actually be. Can you borrow a friend's camera or at least give it another try?


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

No cant get another camera, but I have some clippings I can take pics of out of the water...When the leaves are really young they have a redish tint to them...


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

I say false, the ones in your pic seem a little "thin" unless you've got some new plants just establishing itself. Another camera with better photos would help.


----------

